# goat milk vs jersey cow milk



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

Quick question - one reason we currently buy grass fed jersey cow milk is because back when we started (a couple of years ago) I read about raw milk benefits and also "A1" and "A2" milk. IIRC Jersey cows produce A2 milk. Can't recall *what* that is - something with proteins or digestibility, maybe? I do recall that Holsteins (usually?) produce A1 milk.

Anyone familiar with these types of milk and what goats produce in comparison? thanks!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know either, but now i'm interested. 

Goats are better than cows, IMO. But Jersey milk is creamier than anything in the world!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know nothing about A1 and A2 cow milk; however, I do know cow milk leaves an acidic ash in the body; whereas, goat milk leaves an alkaline ash, which is healthier.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goat milk is A2, also.

Source:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A2_milk


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

According to these sources, milk (in general) is ash neutral:
http://www.liferesearchuniversal.com/acid.html

http://www.angelfire.com/az/sthurston/acid_alkaline_foods_list.html

http://www.dairynutrition.ca/scient...-diet-the-acid-ash-hypothesis-and-bone-health


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

The more I read the more I'm thinking that the A2 buzz is just marketing propaganda. I haven't yet been convinced by any of the research.

I do think there's something to the grass-fed benefits, though. But there's no way our cow would be able to produce on grass only. I have a hard enough time keeping weight on her with grains. The goats would probably do fine, but I don't dare risk their rage if I took away their milk stand tasties!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Jersey cows don't automatically have A2/A2 milk, they would need to be tested. I have been meaning to test my cow but haven't gotten around to it. It's a hair test. 

My (limited) understanding is that it has to do with the casein protein in the milk. Goats milk is A2, if that is what you were wondering. The casein in cows and goats are inherently different beyond the fact that goats are A2 and many heritage breeds of cows are A2. 

Not your question but the UC Davis site has the break down of milk qualities and a good explanation of the differences between cows & goats milk (not A2 related). 
http://drinc.ucdavis.edu/goat1.htm

I'm not sure whether it is propaganda or not (A2/A2), I think there is more to it then that, I think that homogenization and how industrial cows are cared for have more to do with it even more then pasteurization and A2/A2. Just my opinion of course, not saying I'm right. 

As a side note, dairy cows are almost always artificially inseminated (dairies sometimes have a live clean up bull but almost no one keeps a dairy bull) and we have catalogs to look through for our semen, there is now a list of every bulls A2/A2 status, although you have to ask for it separately right now and it isn't included in the color catalog section.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I would think goat milk would be healthier than Jersey milk just from the standpoint of less fat in it.

But here's a couple articles about goat milk.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/07/070730100229.htm

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/136851/compare_the_health_benefits_of_goat.html


For me one of the benefits of goats in general is they are easier on the land than cattle. Cattle pastured on hillsides around here contribute to huge topsoil loss and erosion.


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

thanks for the links and thoughts, folks. lots more to read. I am mixed between loving learning and frustrated as I seem to read contradicting info sometimes! part of the "fun" I guess. someone mentioned propaganda regarding the A2 label and as I scanned the wikipedia article I had similar wonderings.

thanks again!


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

I personally feel there is something to A2 milk. Humans produce A2 proteins. Stands to reason we would digest milk with the protein are bodies are designed for better than another. But there is also B protein. Still reading up on that.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

The latest study (from France) shows that there is no correlation between health and A1 vs A2. However, other than the Guernsey, ANY breed of dairy cow (Jersey, Holstein, etc) can be A1 OR A2. It is NOT breed specific.

Goat milk is much healthier. The fats from the goat milk do not cause the plaque buildup in arteries that the fat from cow milk causes. It isn't because it is A1 or A2. It has to do with the type of fat. 

Also, goat milk solids are different than cow milk which is why some by products, such as soap, turns out differently from goat milk than cow milk.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I think your body decides which fat turns to plaque, not the producer. We all have different bodies and metabolisms. Goat milk is not inherently healthier than cow milk, not if all the rest is equal (well fed, healthy animals preferably grass fed).

Goats need supplemental feed - cows can be exclusively grass fed. Even a little grain changes the milk and meat profile.

Having had both animals I strongly prefer the cow milk. So much more versatile and the cream is the cream!


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

cathleenc said:


> I think your body decides which fat turns to plaque, not the producer. We all have different bodies and metabolisms. Goat milk is not inherently healthier than cow milk, not if all the rest is equal (well fed, healthy animals preferably grass fed).
> 
> Goats need supplemental feed - cows can be exclusively grass fed. Even a little grain changes the milk and meat profile.
> 
> Having had both animals I strongly prefer the cow milk. So much more versatile and the cream is the cream!



That was not my opinion. For benefits, I've provided some links.

http://www.everything-goat-milk.com/goat-milk-vs-cow-milk.html
http://altmedangel.com/milkcomp.htm
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/07/070730100229.htm
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/goatmilk/goatmilk.shtml


I've grown up with cattle and had goats for years. The goat milk is the more versatile of the two milks.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

The DIFFERENCE between goat milk and Jersey milk, is that when goat milk reaches my tonsils, it says, "GOAT!" 

Jersey milk just says, flavor, flavor, flavor, as it goes on down. 

I wish it weren't so....I've read that goat milk is lots better for you. 

You can't beat Jersey butter, though.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

morningstar said:


> As a side note, dairy cows are almost always artificially inseminated (dairies sometimes have a live clean up bull but almost no one keeps a dairy bull) and we have catalogs to look through for our semen, there is now a list of every bulls A2/A2 status, although you have to ask for it separately right now and it isn't included in the color catalog section.


Not all , we keep a bull and I know several others on here keep bulls also. We do breed a few AI, and ask for A2 bulls. > Thanks Marc


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hollowdweller said:


> For me one of the benefits of goats in general is they are easier on the land than cattle. Cattle pastured on hillsides around here contribute to huge topsoil loss and erosion.


Goats can be just as hard on land as cattle, if cattle are causeing erosion on hillsides it is because they are over grazing the pasture. Goats will do the same if left on the pasture to long. > Thanks Marc


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You can read pro`s and con`s to everything on this board and several others, best you can do is read whatever you want and make the choice to what you want. I could give you links to eveything posted about A2 milk and you could read till winter. I have not teasted my cows for A2 and don`t plan to, we love our milk just fine the way it is. As far as goats over cows you need to make that call, I would rather milk one cow than a dozen goats. If you don`t need as much milk and have limited ground, a goat would do very well. If you need alot of milk and need to make alot of butter, then a jersey cow would be the best. I have had and do have both, but I really like my cows, but to me goats milk is way lot better than no milk. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's the byproducts from excess carbohydrate consumption that increases artery plaque according to the new research.

http://www.hivehealthmedia.com/carbs-atherosclerosis-heart-disease/

http://www.wheatbellyblog.com/


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

So long as a person had adequate lactase in the digestive system, it likely does not matter if one consumes cow or goat milk. However, goat milk is in general easier to digest, as many here know. What one should worry about more is where the milk is sourced, how clean the setup is, and what the animal is administered.


----------



## hyamiranda (Apr 26, 2010)

It's not just lactase. Some people are sensitive to the proteins in cows milk and drinking goat milk can make a big difference. My son, from the first time he came home from the hospital was congested. He'd get sick all the time, croup, ear infections, flu, even pneumonia. We tested him for allergies as a result of a nut reaction, but on his test, I thought he had a reaction to milk, but the dr. said it wasn't enough to be concerned about. We switched to goat milk and it was night and day for his health. As for the research on A1 versus A2, you can find what you are looking for and that's pretty much the same with whatever topic you are researching. If you talk to die-hard goat people, the information will be in favor of goats, if you talk to cow people, the information will probably sway the other way. So, you have to take the information at face value and attempt to find objective facts to make your own decision.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

hyamiranda said:


> It's not just lactase.


Lactase is the enzyme that digests lactose. Most people lack this enzyme, or have it in very small amounts. The body can code its own lactase, but usually does not produce it significantly after nursing as a child.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> The DIFFERENCE between goat milk and Jersey milk, is that when goat milk reaches my tonsils, it says, "GOAT!"


I'd say that has been due to improper handling or health of the herds you've had the milk from. I've had a lot of bad goat's milk, and I've had goat's milk that no one - kids or adults ever guessed wasn't cow's milk. Cow's milk isn't as fragile and withstands humane error in handling better though.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Real fat isn't something to shy away from. It's the fake manmade/plastic fat that is the dangerous stuff-not the fat that comes from God via milk.


----------

